# invitation



## BrendaP

Do I have the correct understanding about these two words:

η πρόσκληση = casual invitation, by phone or in person

το προσκλητήριο = a formal invitation like a wedding invitation, sent through the mail


----------



## Perseas

Hi, Brenda!

προσκλητήριο: invitation card in formal situations (e.g. wedding, baptism).
πρόσκληση: invitation.

Edit: An invitation card to a party would not be "προσκλητήριο".


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Perseas!  As always, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Brenda!

I think you do! The second (το προσκλητήριο) _also_ means something like a 'roll call', and can be used metaphorically:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF&dq=


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you, Eltheza.  I appreciate the extra information!


----------



## cougr

Perseas said:


> Edit: An invitation card to a party would not be "προσκλητήριο".



Hello Perseas,

I'm curious to know if it's not "προσκλητήριο", what do you call it?


----------



## Perseas

cougr said:


> Hello Perseas,
> 
> I'm curious to know if it's not "προσκλητήριο", what do you call it?


Hello cougr,

I am familiar with "πρόσκληση".


----------



## BrendaP

So if a card comes in the mail inviting me to a birthday party, or a new year's eve party, it would be μια πρόσκληση?  On what occasion, other than baptism or a wedding, might it be called ένα προσκλητήριο?


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> So if a card comes in the mail inviting me to a birthday party, or a new year's eve party, it would be μια πρόσκληση?


Yes, by mail or by hand.


> On what occasion, other than baptism or a wedding, might it be called ένα προσκλητήριο?


Personally, I don't have encountered the use of _προσκλητήριο_ on other occasions. After a search on google, I' ve found  it is used for a wedding or a baptism.
For example: http://www.alfawed.gr/ftiakse_prosklitirio.asp
_Προσκλητήρια γάμου (γάμος=wedding)
Προσκλητήρια βάπτισης (βάπτιση=baptism)
Προσκλήσεις δεξιώσεις (δεξίωση=reception/function)
Προσκλήσεις γενεθλίων_ (γενέθλια=birthday)


----------



## BrendaP

Again, I thank you all sooo much. Your help is so valuable to me!


----------



## cougr

Perseas said:


> Hello cougr,
> 
> I am familiar with "πρόσκληση".



Thanks for the reply, now I see what you mean but I'm pretty sure that either "προσκλητήριο" or "πρόσκληση" can be used equally for any celebratory occasion be it birthday parties, weddings, baptisms or whatever.


----------



## Perseas

cougr said:


> Thanks for the reply, now I see what you mean but I'm pretty sure that either "προσκλητήριο" or "πρόσκληση" can be used equally for any celebratory occasion be it birthday parties, weddings, baptisms or whatever.


You could use "προσκλητήριο" for birthday parties or any celebratotory occasions (except weddings/baptisms) and I don't find it wrong, 

but it  is not the term we use; I do not expect to hear προσκλητήριο on all occasions you have referred to.


----------

